# Car Roof Racks



## Jolly Man (8 Aug 2006)

I am looking to get a roof rack for my car have not been able to find too many, living in the Cork area. Have been told that they are €170 and upwards is this right or could anyone point me in the right direction?

Regards,
Jollyman


----------



## hansov (8 Aug 2006)

Have you tried: www.micksgarage.ie . No connection with me, I'm just on their mailing list for some odd reason. I could tell them to remove me but.....


----------



## Jolly Man (8 Aug 2006)

Thanks Hansov. Great Site.

Regards,
Henry


----------



## Ballyman (8 Aug 2006)

Or try www.Halfords.ie

I was going to get one there but decided against it as they are actually very expensive. I was looking at €200 for one when all I wanted to do was transfer a single bed frame across the city! Worked out cheaper to buy a new bedframe!!!


----------



## Pegasus (14 Aug 2006)

Couldn't believe the price of these, but found a cheaper alternative to the all-singing / all dancing ones. "Paddy Hopkirk" think it worked out about 100 euros. Different models / prices for different models.
A problem with all these roof-bars is transferability between cars if you change your car. Compare which parts you will need to buy if you intend changing your car sometime and you know what you're next car will be.
Can't remember the name of the more expensive one but it comes in 3 parts I think - the bars, the feet & the fixing kit & to change to a different car I would have just needed new "feet" but these were about as dear as the bars. With the Paddy Hopkirk ones will need to buy bars & feet. Compare and contrast. Confused? You will be.
Went with Paddy Hopkirk (bought in Halfords) and they worked fine - probably won't have much use for roof bars though.


----------



## Bue5Off (14 Aug 2006)

Try any good Motor Factors. They will give you good advice and I find Halfords a little dear but they have all the gear.


----------



## Numbs (14 Aug 2006)

I have a pair of soft roof racks that you can take on and off any make of car. Takes about 2-3 minutes. They cost about €50 in a surf shop. They're ideal if you don't use your roof racks much and you're dealing with smaller stuff like surf boards although I've even used them to transport full size ladders and beds.


----------



## Jolly Man (14 Aug 2006)

Thanks everybody for the comments,

Numbs they sound like they may suit me better again i need mine for the Kayak! Suitable?


----------



## Sol28 (14 Aug 2006)

Jolly Man said:


> Thanks everybody for the comments,
> 
> Numbs they sound like they may suit me better again i need mine for the Kayak! Suitable?


 
I know some people do use them for a kayak - But I never would. I use the Thule ones on my current car - More expensive than my carac ones used on the old car. But they look a lot better. Spent enough on the car that putting really ugle roof bars on top wasnt an option. i dont like taking the roof rack on and off. I think that is only leaving you prone to it loosening over time. And a 'flying' kayak on a motorway is not good!


----------



## macnas (14 Aug 2006)

Jolly man,
        There is a camping shop off McCurtain Street in cork where you can rent roof racks. First left after Isaacs restaurant.


----------



## macnas (14 Aug 2006)

Jolly man,
        There is a camping shop off McCurtain Street in cork where you can rent roof racks. First left after Isaacs restaurant.  
 [broken link removed]


----------



## Numbs (15 Aug 2006)

Not sure about a kayak Jollyman. I use mine for surfboards mainly. 
Sol28, if you're going to have a big awkward kayak on your roof, I wouldn't be too worried about the aesthetics of having ugly roof racks on at the same time.


----------



## Sol28 (15 Aug 2006)

Numbs said:


> Not sure about a kayak Jollyman. I use mine for surfboards mainly.
> Sol28, if you're going to have a big awkward kayak on your roof, I wouldn't be too worried about the aesthetics of having ugly roof racks on at the same time.


 
I tend not to drive with the kayak on the car ALL the time! - And my kayak looks cool!!!  

I think i paid €40 extra for the aluminium 'aero' bars than the standard black box ones which i had on the old car. The old ones just looked ugly. I think the money was well spent.


----------



## Jolly Man (15 Aug 2006)

Sol 28,

The thule ones do you not need a roof rack already for to connect these on? Are they the ones that can be found on Micks garage website?


----------



## Sol28 (15 Aug 2006)

The Thule ones come in kit form - ie you buy the Bar (Aero or Standard), the legs and the fitting kit all as sperate boxed items (also an additional locking system - useful if you use accessories like bike carriers).

I bought mine in Halfords. The kit approach means that theoretically i may only need fitting kit for a new car - so can move it for about €20.

They tell you which combination you need. BUT as the guy in the shop said to me. The recommended bar can generally be too long for your car - so i got the slightly smaller one - Fits perfectly - but doesnt stick too far over the side of the car (better for aesthethics - and less likely you will bash your head off it while getting into the car - as happened me once or twice). Disadvantage - its not as wide if you carry really wide loads.

Previously I had a CARAC (by Mont Blanc) roof rack - bought in Consort in Drumcondra, Dublin. Did the job fine - but was as ugly as hell. Didnt mind then - my car was a ugly as hell too!

Check out www.irishfreestyle.com - a kayaking site but which has a buy and sell section in the forums and theres always racks for sale there (including my old one).


----------



## Jolly Man (15 Aug 2006)

Thanks Sol28, appreciate the advice! Who would have taught there would be so much intrest in roof racks! This car seems to be your pride and joy would you mind me asking what is it?


----------



## Sol28 (15 Aug 2006)

Jolly Man said:


> This car seems to be your pride and joy would you mind me asking what is it?


 
Far from it. My sport does not do much for Cars at all! Scratches and dents everywhere after a while and wet gear and mud all over the inside! But i just dont like the look of Roof Racks at all and thought if I have a car worth 15k then €40 difference in the bars is a drop in the ocean (<0.3% of the Car price). There also supposedly more aerodynamic - so maybe the reduction in drag will save me on petrol consumption and save me money over their lifetime!  

One thing about having a roof rack - So many people think your a taxi - and people have been close to clmbing into the car at night and they are drunk. (Even happened once in the daytime and they were sober)


----------

